

Is Simple what we really need? - ckorhonen
http://www.ckorhonen.net/is-simple-what-we-really-need

======
karl_nerd
Note: i live in europe, have no experience w. american banks.

Whenever i've had pain with my banks, it's always been revolving around
exceptions, and not everyday business like paying the bills. Examples of 'pain
with the bank' for me has been malfunctioning cards, accounts that are not
hooked up to online banking, the bank having the wrong address for me, etc.
Essentially: problems that currently can't be solved online with the
mainstream banks.

It's gonna be very interesting to see if banksimple/simple can do something
about making these things easir to deal with.

~~~
jarek
> the bank having the wrong address for me

My Canadian banks let me update my mailing address online. Bank of America can
do this as well. Would the ability of your banks to do this be limited by EU
regulation?

~~~
karl_nerd
Good that you asked, I went and checked this and my german bank actually let
me do this now. This was referencing a thing a couple of years back with a
Swedish bank.

